# Icone application Java



## Flash Gordon (11 Février 2009)

Salut salut ! Je sais comment donner une icone à une application qui sera affichée lorsque l'on clique sur "à propos de monappli" mais comment faire pour donner une vraie icone à mon appli ?  vous savez, celle qui represente l'appli quoi... 

merci d'avance .


----------



## dmo95 (11 Février 2009)

Je ne sais pas encore réellement comment cela se fait, mais je vais tôt ou tard y être confronter. En attendant, je ne peux que t'orienter ici ou la (pour eclipse)...

Tiens moi au courant de ton avancée.


----------



## tatouille (11 Février 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Salut salut ! Je sais comment donner une icone à une application qui sera affichée lorsque l'on clique sur "à propos de monappli" mais comment faire pour donner une vraie icone à mon appli ?  vous savez, celle qui represente l'appli quoi...
> 
> merci d'avance .




creer un bundle / eclipse gere

http://informagen.com/JarBundler/StubFile.html

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/CoreFoundation/Conceptual/CFBundles/CFBundles.html


----------

